# Egg sharing with an autistic son



## tiggeroo (May 24, 2011)

Hi
We have unexplained fertility problems and as I have a son from a previous relationship we can't access help on the NHS. I think this is wrong as my husband to be hasn't got any children and this has hit him hard.
We have discussed egg sharing but as my son is autistic I don't know where we stand with the hereditary disease policy I can't find the information anywhere....please can some one help us......
Will my son having autism stop us from egg sharing?


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

HIya,

I can't help an awful lot i'm afraid but the best thing to do is contact a clinic. They will help!

Good luck

k


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Tiggeroo,

I know Care have turned down ladies for egg-sharing who have autistic children but it would be worth contacting other clinics to see what their policy is. I'm sorry if this is a further blow but the clinics do have to take into account all serious illnesses with a genetic link as recipients cannot be given any medical information about the donor prior to agreeing to a match.

I hope that you find a way through the maze of IVF and that you get the baby you long for.

Caroline


----------



## tiggeroo (May 24, 2011)

Thanks, that's one clinic I have sent off for information for....there is no other people in my family with Autism....x


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've seen several posts on her regarding  people with autistic children being declined for egg share. Again I would contact as many clinics donor coordinators as just ask them, as all clinics are different. 

Have you looked at iui, may be option and much cheaper.


----------

